# Jerseys for Big Stocky Men??



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok so Im not really big, ..Im 5'9". Or too stocky, Im about 225 with a 48" chest. My question is this,..I want a very L-O-O-S-E fitting jersey for this season. Long sleeve is fine or even 3/4 length is cool too. I don't like anthing binding when I ride,..or when I walk . To be honest, Im embarrassed of my beer belly and huge tire tube Im carrying around my waist. Yeah, I know,..and Im working on it, ..honestly. 
So anybody got any good suggestions.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

www.aerotechdesigns.com/ has a variety of sizes available


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hoss. One of the few I've found where an XL fits me (actually, I could wear a large, but like 'em a bit loose, too) and I'm about your size (5'10", 237, 48" chest). An XXL would be like wearing a tent.

And I found them dirt cheap online as well. They make a variety of styles - traditional and sleeveless jerseys, t-shirts and polos.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

I ride with a hydration pack, as do most people, so I just buy sweat wicking t-shirts at say target or wherever you like. They are usually $15-$20 verses $80 for an actual jersey. I don't need pockets on my back and they fit like a normal t-shirt.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

ChainChain said:


> I ride with a hydration pack, as do most people, so I just buy sweat wicking t-shirts at say target or wherever you like. They are usually $15-$20 verses $80 for an actual jersey. I don't need pockets on my back and they fit like a normal t-shirt.


+1. any tech tee will do you good. if it needs to be a bike brand jenson has a few cheap.


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

b-kul said:


> +1. any tech tee will do you good. if it needs to be a bike brand jenson has a few cheap.


I have these too but I'm looking for something with a front zipper.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Try Motocross Jerseys on, most motorcycle shops have them, I find them on sale for around $20. or less. they're long sleeve, some have sewn in elbow pads, they sure are roomy, made to wear armor under them..Happy Trails


----------



## Dirty Bastard (Jan 23, 2008)

I have similar measurements and my favorite jersey is a Oakley my dad bought for my birthday and man that thing is nice and roomy so my votes for Oakley!!!!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

manabiker said:


> Try Motocross Jerseys on, most motorcycle shops have them, I find them on sale for around $20. or less. they're long sleeve, some have sewn in elbow pads, they sure are roomy, made to wear armor under them..Happy Trails


Ditto. Also check Dick's and Sports Authority type stores for Hockey Jerseys. They're nice and roomy, dry-fast tech fabric, and pretty cheap, usually.


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

manabiker said:


> Try Motocross Jerseys on, most motorcycle shops have them, I find them on sale for around $20. or less. they're long sleeve, some have sewn in elbow pads, they sure are roomy, made to wear armor under them..Happy Trails


I second that, motocross jersey is my fav, if you check local motorbike shops sometimes u can find last years style on discount, I bought two last week for $15 bux each, one is pimp looking rockstar jersey.


----------



## Dwreck (Jul 7, 2010)

I am about the same size...I ride with these Nema Podium Jerseys

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/nema-podium-downhill-jersey/

...A 2xl fits over my RockGarden body armor and there is still room to move and be comfy. Very good jerseys. When I am not going too big, I leave the pads off and just wear the jersey and it is super baggy and comfy...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

net wurker said:


> Ditto. Also check Dick's and Sports Authority type stores for Hockey Jerseys. They're nice and roomy, dry-fast tech fabric, and pretty cheap, usually.


really? like a practice jersey? from my days playing i cant imagine riding in one of those.


----------

